# Monnik y sus primeros 1.000!!!!



## tigger_uhuhu

*Hey, hey, hey*
*Monnik en éstos primeros 1000*
*nos has demostrado compañerismo*
*y mucho conocimiento.*
*Gracias por cada uno de ellos*
*¡Saludos Tiggerríficos!*​


----------



## Eugin

*  ¡¡¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES EN TUS PRIMEROS 1.000!!!  *

*MUCHAS GRACIAS POR TU PRESENCIA AQUI*

*Y POR LA AYUDA QUE NOS BRINDAS CON TUS*

*(MUY) SABIAS RESPUESTAS!!!  *

*Que estos primeros 1.000 sean el comienzo de muchos posts más!!  *​


----------



## lazarus1907

*¡Enhorabuena, Monnik!​**
¡Otro tequila por ti! *​


----------



## Monnik

*Thanks, Tig, lazarus...   And Eugin, for having started that other thread as well...*

*I am humbled...  *

*Tequilas all around!           Gracias!!!*


----------



## Eugin

ups... my mistake!!!  Sorry!! 

Espero que algún moderador o bien borre el mío o los combine en uno solo...

Hola!!! moderadores???





Ten calma Eugin...puedes brindar más felicitaciones en este mensaje tambien.. Mod.


----------



## cuchuflete

¡felicidades Monnik!

 

*Te agradezco la buenísima colaboración.
Un abrazo,
Cuchu
*​


----------



## Monnik

My dearest Eugin, and cuchu...   Gracias!!   No es más que un placer poder compratir estos foros con gente como ustedes.

Sigamos aprendiendo!!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Thank you for all your help and your interesting posts!

saludos from the Great White North,
Chaska


----------



## lazarus1907

¡Felicidades, Monnik!

Se me olvidó felicitarte en este hilo, y te lo mereces independientemente de cuantos hilos se escriban


----------



## Monnik

Too kind, thank you!


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡¡ENHORABUENA!!!  

Y perdona el retraso....

Alundra.


----------



## diegodbs

No me perdono que fueras la primera en felicitarme y yo ahora ni me había enterado de tu milenario. Lo siento, felicidades y no se volverá a repetir. Espero.


----------



## Fernando

Gracias por todos tus posts, Monnik.


----------



## Monnik

Alundra, diego, Fernando...   Gracias por sus felicitaciones... Y nada de disculpas, por favor, que la buena intención es lo único que cuenta.

Seguimos por aquí!!


----------



## Rayines

*¡Felicitaciones por los 1000, Monnik!  *


----------



## lauranazario

Me uno al coro de personas que encomian tu labor y el valor de tus buenísimos aportes. 

Enhorabuena,
LN


----------



## danielfranco

Bueno, más vale tarde que nunca. Que conste que estaba de vacaciones y por eso no fui el primero en felicitarte, ¿eh?

Dan F
(Director del Centro de Difusión Global de Defeñismo)
(... and evil twin)


----------



## Monnik

Raynes, Laura... Compañeros, gracias!!!  

Defeñito... Qué te puedo decir      Lo importante es que me hayas felicitado...  O qué, pensabas que te iba a decir que lo importante era el que hubieses disfrutado tus vacaciones????    Si eso solamente me da envidia!       (Gracias!!!)


----------



## Mei

¡Cielos! ¡No me había dado cuenta! 

Muchas felicidades Monik y sobretodo muchas gracias por tu ayuda!! 

Mei


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, Monnik!*

_*You're awesome!*_


----------



## Monnik

Gracias, Mei, fenixchicken  

Sigamos aprendiendo y pasándolo muy bien!!

Abrazos!!


----------



## araceli

Aunque tardíssssimo, quiero felicitarte, tuve unas vacaciones forzosas y no estuve en los foros por varios días.


----------



## Monnik

Hola, araceli....

Ahora perdona que me haya tardado tanto en darte las gracias.  Espero que el motivo de tus vacaciones forzosas no haya sido algo que pasara a mayores...  De todas formas, qué bueno que ya estás de regreso.

Gracias!!!


----------



## Masood

Yeah, nce one Monnik! You always help me out. CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Monnik

Even if with a not-so-accurate answer, right Masood?     Thanks!!


----------

